# Need mechanic to supply/rebuild and install new Ford Explorer Engine



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

None of my regular mechanics want to do an engine swap out so I need someone who wants the work and will help me find a good motor or rebuild this one. Paying CASH


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (11/12/2007)*None of my regular mechanics want to do an engine swap out so I need someone who wants the work and will help me find a good motor or rebuild this one. Paying CASH


If you can't find a GOOD engine locally, I have a supply yard up this way that is fantastic. Example....My Bud in Greenville, MS was looking for a DOC Volvo engine (not many made)in his area. He found a couple for around $800.00, and junk at that. He called me to see if I could find one for him. Well within 10 minutes (came out of a wagon wrecked in the rear) I found one, and upon a EXTERNAL inspection was one that I would purchase if I was looking for one.......for $400.00. (my wife delivered it to Greenville Thursday). ALL parts are used and on the shelves as you would find at NAPA, Auto Zone, etc. All engines/transmissions are palletized and parts that are small enough are in Zip Lock bags.

If you choose to call them and they have what you want, let me know before you buy it.

Antonio Auto Parts....(205) 786-7668

They have a 800 # if you would like me to call them and pass on.

:banghead:banghead Please update PROFILE.


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

See if you can find a 4 ltre. V6 overhead cam for 1997 4 wheel drive Ford Explorer. Thanks, Tim


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Breeze Fabricators (11/12/2007)*See if you can find a 4 ltre. V6 overhead cam for 1997 4 wheel drive Ford Explorer. Thanks, Tim


Call tomorrow.....


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (11/12/2007)*
> 
> 
> > *Breeze Fabricators (11/12/2007)*See if you can find a 4 ltre. V6 overhead cam for 1997 4 wheel drive Ford Explorer. Thanks, Tim
> ...


 Called...NO Explorer parts..mostly imports.


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

Tim give these guys a call if they dont have it they will do a locator search for you. I bought a low mileage 98 4.0 jeep motor from them delivered for $400. 

http://www.aaaparts.com/


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, I am still looking and checking on those leads.


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Found anything yet? Got a lead on one I was going to switch my 3.0 for the 4.0 in my ranger. But not sure what year the motor is, I need to find out. You try university auto recyclers, bulter's auto salvage, or kiker's?



If you need somebody to do it still. I possibly could with less than a week turn around I'm sure. LMK...


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I wrote in his last post, but I guess he does'nt look at it... Buddy of mine has one.. 4.0 in a Explorer ran good.. Dont remember what he wants for it.. He might pull it not sure... then I've got another buddy that's a mechanic with a small shop behind his house..


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

It is for a 97 ford explorer and yes I am still looking for an engine and a mechanic.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Buddy has a 91 4.0, 175.00 you pull 225.00 he will pull.

Mechanic buddy said 500 just to swap motors nothing else... Of course he could rebuild or refresh a motor if you wanted..


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

I will try to call you today. I've gotta get a car dolly to move the truck to your buddy's location.. Thanks Tim


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got a flat bed trailer i can get ahold of but, one of the wheel-bearings need's to be repacked, i just found that out the other day..


----------

